# Moorage rates. How much do you pay?



## US25 (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm just curious what moorage rates around the country are like in comparison to Seattle, I pay:

$11.00 per foot, per month ($297 per month)

Plus a small electric bill based on use. To live aboard would coast an extra $100 per month. My rate is pretty typical for moorage on Lake Union in downtown Seattle and currently there is a shortage of slips, (I saw one ad from a guy willing to pay $1000 finders fee). 

What's everyone else paying?


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*My mooring....*

in Salem Harbor on Marblehead side (Marblehead, MA) costs me $133/year. In addition to that I pay $225/year for mooring tackle maintenance. I had to initially outlay $1200 (one time) to buy the tackle and have it installed.

I have no electricity (obviously). If I want to use the launch service (unlimited from 1 May to 31 Oct.) thats $600.

I have a 33 ft boat.

I have seen slip fees around here from $100 to $130/ft.

DrB


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Annapolis will run you anywhere from $13 to $16/ft, based on an annual contract.

Rates drop the further you get away from Annapolis proper.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Some of you guys should be bragging - not complaining.

Try $133.00/ft x 36 ft slip = $4,824 into the waterhole each summer. Dry winter storage is another $45.00/ft x 36 = $1,620.00, includes haul-out and pressure wash (big deal!) Grand total = $6,444.00 annual rent.

I should have bought my slip for $30k, 10 years ago when I had the chance.


----------



## Bump (Aug 23, 2004)

Do you mean moorage or slip fees? Big difference. Slip fees in Southeast Massachusetts run fron $85. to $150.00 per foot on a seasonal basis, usually May to October. 30 foot boat $2550.00-$4500.00 a season. Moorage rates run considerably less at $800.00 -$1200.00 a season usually regardless of length. l Like DrB I lease a spot in New Bedford for $100.00 a year and own my own mooring tackle. Other than the annual fee to the city I pay $50.00 to have the winter stick put in, another $50.00 to put the mooring ball back on in the Spring and every three years the mooring service pulls the mooring for a complete inspection for $300.00 plus whatever tackle needs replacement.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm assuming since he's charged electric, that the comparison is for marina slips.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

TrueBlue,
You should have bought your slip for $30,000 ten years ago when you had the chance.


----------



## Bump (Aug 23, 2004)

Forgot to mention. Winter storage costs me $29.00 per foot. $812.00 for a 28' baot. Mast step/unstep is 3.50 a foot. Shrink wrap is around $14.00 a foot.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

> TrueBlue,
> You should have bought your slip for $30,000 ten years ago when you had the chance.


Tell me about it. We all know boats and anything related are depreciating assets, so I didn't think the slip could actually go up in value - especially since the marina charges usage fees even for slip owners.

The bittersweet reality kicked in when the slip next to me went on the market for $94,000 . . . could have saved a ton of $$$.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Around $6/foot in S Texas for a nice marina and decent slip. Other fees apply, including a Liveaboard fee/person and elec. However, that isn't bad.

Around $17/foot, one year minimum contract, and LOTS of fees in Fort Myers area. This also usually includes a nice little waiting list. However, the Hurricanes are free.

PS SLips here (Ft. Myers) are running $250,000, plus monthly upkeep fees (what upkeep do you have on 4 poles sticking out of the water)??!??! Or you can drop a million or so on a house and keep it behind your house. It has been a really tough decision for me which way to go... I am thinking... TB, what is your Mastercard number???


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

$ 3,600 40 ft slip for the 6 month season. Water and Electricty included.
Thats comes out to $15/ft/month

$ 2,000 Winter Dry Dock storage (Outside Mast Up)
Includes Haul out, powerwash and Launch.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

My summer mooring from May - October is $1,400 and does not include a dinghy dock to park your dink. I pay the same for in water storage at a dock, electricity a few extra bucks from November through May. Winter in west end of Long Island Sound and Summer in the east end.

jef
sv shiva
Contest 36


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If people check in with rates I would be interested as to WHERE they are located I'm in SC and rates from mooring out for free to nine to twelve dollars a foot ..... I will have some more exact figures in the next week or so....... thanks Conrad ol pyrate


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I live in Tampa, and keep my boat in a slip on MacDill AFB. It is dirt cheap for the area- $5 a foot, so it costs $180 a month to keep our US30 there. Free water and shore power, however, we lack pumpout and diesel. Getting a slip in the area is a nightmare, as marinas are being razed for waterfront communities and condos. The rates are run from $12 to $20 a foot- if you can even get a slip. (People will buy crappy boats for a lot of money just to get the slip at St. Pete municipal marina.) As far as moorings go, I can't really tell you because there are not very many. The seaplane basin near downtown Tampa has some, but I was told that people dropped engines there to make their own moorings....?

Chris
US 30 Wu-Wei
http://www.diysailor.com


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Private community dock in Mitchell Bay on San Juan Island, $6.50/ft per month. 33' boat, but I'm paying for a 40' slip. And damn happy/lucky to have it. Buying a boat in July and bringing her home to Friday Harbor was not the best of timing, as basically all slips are accounted for by June. In my case, timing was everything. My slip had just been vacated an hour before I happened to call... So I pay $260/mo for the slip, plus $25/mo if I use electricity, and $10/mo if I use water.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

At Cap Sante Marina in Anacortes, WA it is about $8/ft/month for the whole year with $8/month for elec. Blakely Island Marina is about the same, but $35/mo. for elec. In Lake Washington, near Seattle it's around $10-11/ft.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I got lucky and nabbed a mooring outright here in Portland, ME for $900.. it'll be ~$100 a year in permit fees and inspection. Marina rates seem crazy to me at anywhere from $1200 on the very low end to $2300+ at the high end for a seasonal mooring (May-Oct).. I didn't even bother looking at slip fees - I can't afford it.


----------



## US25 (Jul 20, 2007)

Bump said:


> Do you mean moorage or slip fees? Big difference. Slip fees in Southeast Massachusetts run fron $85. to $150.00 per foot on a seasonal basis, usually May to October. 30 foot boat $2550.00-$4500.00 a season. Moorage rates run considerably less at $800.00 -$1200.00 a season usually regardless of length. l Like DrB I lease a spot in New Bedford for $100.00 a year and own my own mooring tackle. Other than the annual fee to the city I pay $50.00 to have the winter stick put in, another $50.00 to put the mooring ball back on in the Spring and every three years the mooring service pulls the mooring for a complete inspection for $300.00 plus whatever tackle needs replacement.


I was mainly referring to slip fees, but the moorage prices are interesting to hear as well. In my part of the country, (NW) most people consider the words "slip" and "moorage" to be interchangeable, and more often use moorage when referring to a marina slip than a tie up. We say _buoy_, when talking about the non-dock type moorage. As in "During the summer I use a buoy tie and in the winter I moorage at ABC Marina, in a very nice slip". It's kind of like New Yorkers calling coffee with cream and sugar,_ regular _coffee, where as everyone in Seattle knows, _regular _coffee is black.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

On Lake Champlain, we're paying $80/foot ($3200/season) for May through the beginning of October. That includes water and electric, but they don't allow liveaboards.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

St. Augustine, Florida
We pay 180.00 /mo. for dingy dockage. No parking but there are showers and a laundry room. 

Slip fees here are !9.95 a foot a month, all year round. Free water and electric. For MISTRESS it would cost us 997.50/mo

The City is going to be putting in a mooring field next year and many are anxious to see what they charge.

I understand from other cruisers that Vero Beach and Fernandina Beach each charge $300/mo for a mooring and most boaters are anchoring just outside the field.

Kathleen
aboard
Schooner MISTRESS


----------



## md7a (Mar 29, 2007)

Olympia, WA about $6.25/foot at Boston Harbor year round (for you New Englanders out there, the original developer was an optimist). Like any really neat marina it usually has a waiting list, but as a trimaran owner who's not afraid of mud at low tide, I was able to slip into a spot few others could use.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Jeezus, I dont feel so bad. we're paying $174.00 for a 26 foot slip we have shore power/water. showers, laundry room. store, restaurant/bar and 24 hour security all on the dock. no liveaboards however, they have the "must vacate for 72 hours a week" loophole.


----------



## sailing320 (Jul 5, 2007)

I keep my boat in Miami on Key Biscayne. Most slips are owned and cost between $8,000 - $10,000 per foot. Then you would have your routine monthly fees.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Vancouver, BC - as US25 says, moorage is dock/slip fees here on the Wet Coast.

On the North Shore I'm paying $3800 CDN taxes in, power included, for the year for 36 feet - works out to just under $9/ft/mo year round - and that's after a 25% discount for paying for the year up front.

I know that in the trendier False Creek area rates start around $10/ft/mo and go up from there ($12 to $15 not unusual)- our son pays virtually the same rate for a 30 footer there that we pay for our 35 where we are.

Our old yacht club, about 40 miles out of town has moorage rates of $1.25/ft/mo - I miss that! But there's a residency requirement that we no longer satisfy.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I guess thats one advantage to owning a boat in the middle of the country, we pay $950 a year for a slip on Stockton lake and that includes elec. and water. Also has a shower house, good marina and a bar/restraunt. Nothing like trying to sail a boat in the middle of Missouri!


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

I pay $5.50/ FT on the south end of lake Monroe. Thats at the bottom of the ST John river. Plus $10 a month electric. Comes to $157.50 a month with taxes and such.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Deltaville VA -- Lower/Mid Chesapeake Bay

$1600/year for a slip suitable for a boat up to 30'
$1700/year same slip in a slightly more convienient location.
$2400/year for the slip I'm in, which would take a boat up to around 40'
There are some larger slips that are more than I'm paying but I think they top out at less than $3000/yr. 

No liveaboards (though there are one or three by some special arrangement).
Electricty, Water, Pool and bathhouse facilities included in the above prices.

If you haul for the winter I think its about 2.50/ft/month for storage on land ($80/mo for my 32'er)


----------



## Wannafish (Mar 25, 2004)

US25 said:


> I'm just curious what moorage rates around the country are like in comparison to Seattle, I pay:
> 
> $11.00 per foot, per month ($297 per month)
> 
> Plus a small electric bill based on use...


I'm glad this was clarified later on, as I had visions of a power cable running underwater to the mooring ball. I thought "Heck, who knows - they come up with new ideas all the time!" 

I'm alright now...well, as good as I get anyhow.


----------

